

Ask news.yc: Name your startups of the year - rokhayakebe

anywhere, songza and few more i need to think for a minute and come back
======
danw
Dopplr, Fire Eagle (does Fire Eagle count as a startup?) and Tumblr

~~~
rokhayakebe
definitely tumblr

------
trekker7
Octopart and Bountii are done really well.

------
apgwoz
I like the idea of Songza, but I expected a much better looking design from
Humanized.

~~~
matth
I had never heard of Songza. I just tried it out and it's pretty amazing. I
agree with the red being a poor choice for a background, but everything else I
think is pretty spot on.

Searching while listening to music is great, I like it.

------
mwerty
where does songza get the songs from?

~~~
rokhayakebe
i think youtube.

------
brl
Mine.

